# Harleys first day of FREEDDOMM...



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

I let Harley out lastnight... for the first time... :yikes:

took his cage into the bathroom, as it's a smaller area etc... opened the cage door and he was real nosey and was doing tipatails (sp?) at the door entrance, lol. He finally stepped out onto _his_ bath (only thing I could attach so he had something to walk out onto for the time being) then he went onto the bath side, and decided to bite the towel to shreads...

Someone suggested in one of my previous threads he may be biting because he's terratorial of his cage - I don't think it's that, he just likes biting! He did it outside the cage too, lol. and he hurts! :blink:

After about 10 minutes of him just looking around - something scared him and off he flew.... but then freaked out as he didn't know where to land, poor little guy was real scared... so cought him with a towel and popped him back in the cage as he was stressed...

I'll keep trying though... not much longer now before his cage can go next to Jerrys! See if it's love at first sight  lol :thumbsup:

any tips for when I next let him out?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

can he be cage teritorial at such a young age?? i know parrots and birds can be but surely hes alittle young yet. from the way your describing ihim hes been Avairy bred and pulled from the nest at 5-6 weeks put in a cage taken to a petshop and sold.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> can he be cage teritorial at such a young age?? i know parrots and birds can be but surely hes alittle young yet. from the way your describing ihim hes been Avairy bred and pulled from the nest at 5-6 weeks put in a cage taken to a petshop and sold.


Aw I hope not, that's awful is he has, and I feel bad 

I think he will be going in with Jerry once his isolation period's over with, and IF they get along when their cage is side by side... atleast then he will have his own company  I feel that's the best thing, and hopefully he'll still continue to become tamer, even though he's with her.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sadly thats what many birds go through being in petshops. The best birds to be as pets are hand reared ones. maybe Harly could live with gerry when the isolations over and if you want a tame pet budgie buy a hand reared pet from a breeder, they will be free from anything too and tame they will only cost about £20


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

They all try to bite a bit at first but keep going with small sessions to build up his confidence. Its a matter of time and patiance.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah but hes only biring out of fear of humans. If Gerry isnt tame too with humans they will both bond.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

awh, little baby! More pictures required missy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks guys. Jerry is more friendly than Harley at the minute, she atleast sits on my hand in the cage lol but I'll keep trying with him! 








Peeping at me from the top of the cage, lol.

Pugsley - why does it say 'banned' on your name ?!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hiya 

awwww its a great piccy......... erm it means just that Pugsly is banned!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Hiya
> 
> awwww its a great piccy......... erm it means just that Pugsly is banned!


LOL I get what a daft question that was now lol ut:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

lol ...... just ignore what shes done shes not worth lossing any harly/jerry/bracon time over!


----------

